# Looking for babies to give a forever home to!



## SilentRiver (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, so I really want to get a baby girl (or 2), the younger the better. Already spayed would be fantastic, although not necessary. I live in Boston (and unfortunately don't have a car), so if you have babies in the area in need of a warm home and an overabundance of love, let me know!


----------



## Brookelynn716 (Apr 21, 2013)

here is a picture of opal. Star looks the same but she is beige and white. This was when opal was allowing us to hold her then one day she got a bit aggressive. I think she would be ok if I had any idea how to handle her. Also my 3 yr old doesn't help matters trying to grab them all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

